

The Future of Web Content – HTML5, Flash & Mobile Apps - ddrouin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/05/the-future-of-web-content-html5-flash-mobile-apps

======
Readmore
A well written article that does a good job of examining all sides. Although,
understandably, it's not clearly explained that Flash is a proprietary format
that has different levels of performance based on the OS running it.

Flash is the best solution for web video at the moment but that doesn't mean
that we shouldn't be working toward something better. Hopefully if Google
opens up the O2 video license we can get some consensus for HTML5 video and
really move forward on replacing Flash as the de-facto video standard.

